# Armed Trawlers?



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

Can anyone shed any light on the following?
AFB 4
AFB 8 Fearless
AFB 9 Guardian
AFB 10 Hardy
AFB 11 Indomitable
AFB 12 Justice
AFB 13
AFB 14
AFB 15
AFB 17
All at Newhaven 1939-40

Thanks Pete


----------



## qtwf (Apr 30, 2007)

Hiya,

Those names don't look even remotely Trawler like to me!

They are very Royal Navy names though - there was a Fearless in the Falklands war, and a destroyer called Fearless in WWII. That's from a quick search at http://www.naval-history.net which has loads of stuff.

Why the interest, if you don't mind me asking?

Cheers,

QTWF


----------



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

*Afb*

Hi thanks for info, I am recording all military movements at Newhaven in WW2 using the Westpier Logs and Watch house logs for the Museum. These AFB are craft that are recorded but no mention of type. To me they are the sort of name that used to chug around Chatham back in the 60s&70s ie harbour craft. Most movements are RNPS, RAF ASR or Coastal Forces.Pete


----------



## qtwf (Apr 30, 2007)

Hiya,

Fearless was a Destroyer with the 8th Destroyer flotilla, based in Middlesborough, and Guardian was a Netlayer, repairing at Belfast, both as at 10th June 1940. Not terribly exhaustive searching I'm afraid.

I can't find any reference to what AFB might be as a designation, the Trawlers were mostly FY. I would guess that these are maybe references to small boats from the named ships, plus some that weren't marked?

There are people here who know way more than I do - maybe re-post under something else?

BUT - while you're here (as it were!) I don't suppose your records mention FY714 - HMS Marsona. That's the Trawler my Grandfather served on; it's unlikely she was in Newhaven, I gather she was in Scotland.

Cheers,

QTWF


----------



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

thanks, nothing on Marsona. I'm guessing these were small craft, possibly AFB Air Force Boat, they made up quite a few names for types being ex ferry or rail men rather than RN. Pete


----------



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

*Trawlers*

Trawlers were usually classified as HMT (Name) with a FY number although some of the WW1 Straths were sold to the French and carried AD114, AD201 etc and some if the Cabadian Castles were designated TR but I can't find any reference to AFB.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

seafordpete. in the museum they have many photo albums. some are dated. last time i was in there i opened one marked1942. there on the second page was my late father. an ex- Aberdeen trawlerman. he served i think on 2 trawlers at newhaven. you may get something from those photo albums to help you.
I am at a loss to remember the names of the trawlers that my late father served on in newhaven though. Good luck with your quest mate.


----------



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Billyboy I have those. if you want a scan email me on [email protected]. IIRC the crew photos are on ex French trawlers. Pete


----------



## barnsey (Apr 19, 2007)

QTWF .... "Marsona" FY 714 ... ex RN "James Christopher", ex Castle class, Built 1918. 276 GRT. Requisitioned October 1939 lost 4th August 1940.

From Ian Allans book by HT Lenton and JJ Colledge "Warships of WW II" 
part 6 - Trawlers.

Sorry no photo .... While we are on the subject has anyone got any photos of HMS Exmouth, later to become HMS Worcester after the war at Scapa Flo. There seems to be a dearth of photos of her at Scapa except the one on Sid Woods site with the Submarine HMS Tuna alongside. There are also a series from the IWM with the trawlers T76 T 37 and T26 coming alongside. Exmouth was supposed to have been a depot ship for minesweepers but also seemed to act as depot ship for subs too.

Barnsey


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

If you go to www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/galeries/fwdgal16/marsona.html you will see a pic of the MARSONA in her wartime role. Update on her profile.

JAMES CHRISTOPHER (FD21) (1929)
Ad.No. 3715. O.N. 143827. 276g 106n 125.6 x 23.5 x 13.5 feet
T.3-cyl by Hawthorn, Leslie & Co Ltd, Newcastle upon Tyne

14.1.1918: Launched by J. P. Rennoldson & Sons Ltd, South Shields (Yd.No.306) (“Castle” class) for The Admiralty as James Christopher. 27.3.1918: Completed. 30.12.1919: Registered by The Admiralty as a fishing vessel at London (LO248). 1920: Sold to Skomer Steam Ship Co Ltd, Cardiff. 31.3.1920: In collision with Nile (M186) while manouvring in dock. 1923: Sold to Brand & Curzon Ltd, Milford Haven. 2.1929: Sold to J. Marr & Son Ltd, Fleetwood. 26.2.1929: Registered at Fleetwood (FD21). 28.5.1929: Renamed Marsona (FD21). 10.1939: Requisitioned for war service and converted for minesweeping duties (P.No.FY.714). 4.8.1940: Mined off Cromartywith loss of four crew members; (F. Malliband, T.B. Cordiner, W. Dean & T.L. Thompson). 
(James (aka John) Cristopher, AB, age 24, b. Waterford, Co. Waterford - VICTORY (SB898))
Gil


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Having trouble with the link. Go to www.fleetwood-trawlers.info and call up MARSONA in Search.
Gil


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

qtwf said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Fearless was a Destroyer with the 8th Destroyer flotilla, based in Middlesborough, and Guardian was a Netlayer, repairing at Belfast, both as at 10th June 1940. Not terribly exhaustive searching I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Hi,
In Admiralty Trawlers Part One by Gerald Toghill, he has the HMT MARSONA as being lost after hitting a mine off Cromarty on 4th August 1940. She was built as the James Christopher at Shields in 1918 by J. P. Rennoldson and delivered on March 27th 1919. She was owned by Skomer SSC of Cardiff and had the port registration of LO 248 and re-named MARSONA. She was later aquired by J. Marr & son of Fleetwood, FD 21. 
Requisitioned in October 1939 and converted into a mine sweeper.FY 714.

Hope this helps
Regards
Steve


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

I think that is what I said above.
Gil


----------



## qtwf (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow,

Thank you very much for all that - I knew some of it, but not all by any means.

I do feel guilty for hi-jacking someone elses thread!

Does anyone know what AFB would mean - I'm not aware of the Royal Airforce running any boats, air sea rescue was a Royal Navy thing surely?

Thanks again, and I will be asking LOADS of stuff about Marsona and Trawlers when I've got my head together!

Cheers,

Qtwf


----------



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

Dangerous words!!! You will be hunted down by numerous webfoots (webfeet). The history of RAF craft goes back as far as the RAF, and up until dispanded in 1986. Google ASR or MCU .Pete


----------



## qtwf (Apr 30, 2007)

Doh!

I even knew a guy who flew Air Sea Rescue Sea King Helicopters for the airforce - stoopid me!

Sorry,

Qtwf


----------

